# Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!



## Howie24 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mal eine rechtliche Fragen. Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Angelscheins mit allem Drum und Dran in Hessen.
Ich habe mich gefragt, ob es ersthafte Probleme geben kann, wenn ich einen Bekanten mitnehme und ihn auch mal ein wenig angeln lasse, damit er vielleicht auch auf den Geschmack kommt. 
Ich habe nämlich mal gehört, dass man seinen Angelschein verlieren kann, wenn man seine Angel einem anderem überlässt. Ist da was dran oder dummes Geschwätz?


----------



## Paintballer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

Soweit ich informiert bin, gilt das für Kinder und Jungendliche unter 16 Jahre, die darf man mitnehmen und fischen lassen, wenn man selbst einen Schein hat.
Ab 16Jahre ist ein Schein pflicht.

Aber nur weil er mit kommt heißt das ja nicht das er auch angeln muß. Solange er die Hungerpeitsche nicht in den Tümpel hält kann man ihn ja auch nichts vorwerfen.


----------



## Janbr (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

In Hessen besteht die Pflicht bei Ausuebung der Fischerei im Besitz eines gueltigen Fischereischeins zu sein.

Zusammengefasst:


> *Rechtliche Grundlage
> *§§ 25 – 30 Hessisches Fischereigesetz (HFischG)
> vom 19.12.1990 (GVBl. I S. 776), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 01.10.2002 (GVBl. I S. 614)
> 
> ...


 
Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

Man lernt nie aus.

Normal les ich immer die Gesetze bevor ich hier antworte, heute allerdings hab ich auf die Info der Seite des Ministeriums fuer Umwelt und blablabla in Hessen vertraut. Und siehe da, reingefallen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Howie24 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

Das ist ja echt genial! Dann werde ich mich mal bei der Kartenausgabe informieren und dann wohl mal mit meinem Kollegen losziehen...
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß Volker


----------



## SirOliver (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

Wie sieht es da in BW aus? *g*


----------



## Bassey (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Leider Pech gehabt - diese Regelung gibt es NUR in Hessen - in BW, BY usw nur mit Schein möglich



Hesse - Das beste was ein Mensch werden kann!
Noch besser ist es dann Frankfurter zu werden, so wie ich einer bin :q :q:q:q


----------



## SirOliver (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Leider Pech gehabt - diese Regelung gibt es NUR in Hessen - in BW, BY usw nur mit Schein möglich



Warum sollte ich auch Glück haben ^^
Ich danke dir aber für die Info


----------



## petri28 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Das hieße also auch, wenn ich mit meinem BY Fischereischein mir z.B. eine Tages- oder Wochenkarte für ein hessisches Gewässer kaufen würde, dürfte ich einen "Helfer" dabei haben, der dann sozusagen, mich unterstützend, mit einer Handangel auch angeln darf. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ich würde sagen ja, denn es gilt das Fischereigesetz des Landes Hessen in einem hessischen Gewässer.


----------



## DerAngler93 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

Aber es sagt doch sowieso kein Aufseher was, wenn der Kumpel auch mal auswirft oder mal nen Fisch rauszieht, solange man daneben steht oder?


----------



## petri28 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Aber es sagt doch sowieso kein Aufseher was, wenn der Kumpel auch mal auswirft oder mal nen Fisch rauszieht, solange man daneben steht oder?


Da würde ich mich aber nicht drauf verlassen. Wenn das FG des Landes die "Helferregelung" nicht hat, wäre das Angeln ohne Fischereischein, so sehe ich dies.


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da eine Zusatzfrage: Ich hatte mal auf dem Hessischen Rheinschein (Gegend Wiesbaden) gelesen, dass man nur mit einer Angel auf Raubfisch angeln darf. Der "Helfende Mitangelkumpel" dürfte also nicht mit mir zusammen Spinnfischen oder sonstwie auf Raubfisch ansitzen, oder?

Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: Gut, ich gebe zu, beim Spinnfischen kann ich das ohnehin schwer erklären, dass mein Kumpel mal eben die zweite Rute hält, mit der ich sonst auch noch fische...


----------



## kraftian (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit Begleiter ohne Fischereischein!*

Hallo - auch wenn ich den alten Thread jetzt nochmal an die Oberfläche hole, möchte ich kurz darauf hinweisen, dass das hessische Fischereigesetz wieder mal geändert wurde und auch die Helferregelung verändert worden ist.

Den Wortlaut der neuen Fassung findet man unter Nr. 20 – Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Hessen, Teil I – 2. Dezember 2010: http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/GVBL//2010/00020.pdf

Die Änderungen bei der Helferregelung im § 25 sind auf Seite 439 (bzw. Seite 59 im Dokument) dokumentiert.

Anbei die neue Helferregelung als Zitat:


> (2) Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen. Beim Fischfang mit der Handangel gilt dies nur für Personen, die aufgrund körperlicher Beeinträchtigung Hilfe beim Fischfang benötigen. Nur einer der Helfer darf den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben. Helfer müssen sich im unmittelbaren Einwirkungsbereich des Fischereiberechtigten aufhalten. Kinder bis zur Vollendung des zehnten Lebensjahres gelten als Helfer, wenn sie von einer volljährigen und zum Fischfang berechtigten Person an die Fischereiausübung herangeführt werden.
> § 25 (2) Hessischen Fischereigesetzes vom 25. November 2010


----------

